# لمن تهدي الحب في عيد الحب بارسال وردة (يا ريت الكل يشارك )



## monlove (6 فبراير 2007)

عايزين نعرف مين اكتر واحد في المنتدي يستحق وردة في عيد الحب
    وعايزين الكل يشترك وانا هبتدي بنفسي.


 انا بهدي باقة ورد جميلة ودة عشان انا فعلا عجبني اسلوبة جدا في الموضوعات دة غير اسلوبها المحترم جدا جدا
وبهديها لبنت الفادي
ويارب تعجبها 
:16_14_21: :16_4_10:


----------



## merola (6 فبراير 2007)

ممممممممممممممممم
الصراحة انا محتارة اديها لمين كلهم هنا حلوين  
بس اديها لنيمووووووووووووووووو علشان هوة عضو الشهر وكمان اديها لكوبتيك مان و ليك انتة كمان يا مون لف و لميرنا  
شكرا على تعب محبتك 
صلى من اجلى 
ناردين​


----------



## ابن الفادي (6 فبراير 2007)

*
بصراحة كل اللي هنا اخوه و بحبهم لكن 
اسمحولي اقدم الوردة دي للانسان الرائع 
اللي جمعنا كلنا في المنتدي الحلو ده 
والاكيد انكم متفقين معي 
ماي روك*:Roses: 
:Flower: :16_4_8:​


----------



## monlove (6 فبراير 2007)

merola قال:


> ممممممممممممممممم
> الصراحة انا محتارة اديها لمين كلهم هنا حلوين
> بس اديها لنيمووووووووووووووووو علشان هوة عضو الشهر وكمان اديها لكوبتيك مان و ليك انتة كمان يا مون لف و لميرنا
> شكرا على تعب محبتك
> ...



بشكرك جدا جدا علي محبتك دي
وكل عيد حب وانتي طيبة


----------



## monlove (6 فبراير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *
> بصراحة كل اللي هنا اخوه و بحبهم لكن
> اسمحولي اقدم الوردة دي للانسان الرائع
> اللي جمعنا كلنا في المنتدي الحلو ده
> ...



اجمل وردة لماي روك وليك كمان
وكل عيد حب وانتم بخير


----------



## monlove (6 فبراير 2007)

انا مستني مشاركتكم  عشان نحتفل مع بعض بعيد الحب


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 فبراير 2007)

بمناسبة عيد الحب اسمحو لى بهذة المناسبة ان اقدم حياتى للذى احبنى ومازال يحبنى لانة هكذا احب العالم وهو رب المجد اللة يحبك ويحبنى وارجو من الجميع فى هذة المناسبة ان نقدم كلنا باقات ورود للذى احبنا والرب معكم وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير ...............يُحبك ... وينتظرك
ترك شاب أباه فى قرية صغيرة فى الريف وركب القطار وذهب الى المدينة ليعيش فيها وقال لأباه عند فراقه ... لن أعود أبداً الى هذا البيت الكئيب ! لقد أخذت نصيبى ... وهذا حقى ! وأريد أن أعيش حياتى بطريقتى .. وهذا أيضا حقى ! وأثناء تحرك القطار قال له الأب والدموع فى عينيه .. إذا أردت أن تعود فى أى وقت سأكون فى انتظارك !!
ومرت الأعوام وتلاعب الشاب بالأموال .. وإلتف حوله الأصدقاء .. ومع الوقت ذهب الكل !! المال والأصحاب ! وجاءت الضيقات والأمراض .. ووجد نفسه وحيداً فأخذ قصاصة صغيرة من الورق وكتب عليها بدموعه كلمات قليلة ..
يا أبى أنا غلطان وتعبان جداً .. ومشتاق لحضنك وحبك جداً .. محتاج حنانك .. محتاج غفرانك .. محتاج سلامك! يا أبى .. لقد قررت أن اركب القطار الذى سيمر من أمام بيتك الأحد القادم .. فإذا كنت مازلت تحبنى وتريد أن تستقبلنى أرجوك اعطنى علامة ! وهى أن تضع قطعة قماش بيضاء على الشجرة التى أمام البيت! فإذا وجدتها سأنزل من القطار وإذا لم أراها سأفهم يا أبى .. وسأظل فى القطار الى أى بلد آخر..
وظل طول الأسبوع لا يعرف طعم النوم .. كان قلقاً .. مهموماً يتساءل فى نفسه .. ماذا سيفعل أباه ؟ هل سيضع قطعة القماش ؟
وركب القطار.. ومعه ركبت مخاوفه ! وأثناء الطريق لم يكن يُفكر إلا فى قطعة القماش! كانت هى كل ما يتمناه ! ومن وسط دموعه نظر إلى السماء وطلب من إله السماء شيئين .. الغفران .. وقطعة القماش!! وإقترب القطار من البيت .. وإبتدأ يسمع دقات قلبه أكثر من صوت القطار ! ولم يستطيع الإنتظار فأخرج رأسه من النافذة ليرى الشجرة .. ولم يصدق عينيه .. وانفجر فى البكاء فقد رأى الشجرة ولكن لم تكن عليها قطعة قماش .. بل كانت الشجرة مغطاه بمئات القطع من القماش !! كل غصن .. كل فرع .. كانت عليه قطعة قماش! وكانت كل قطعة تحكى قصة ! قصة حب .. حب أب .. حب إله .. إله يُحبك .. إله ينتظرك .. إله يريدك .. ويريدك كما أنت ! لأنه يُحبك كما أنت!
إله يريد أن يفعل أى شئ ليثبت لك حُبه ! حتى ولو يضع قطع قماش على كل شجرة ستمر بها فى حياتك: أثناء طفولتك ودراستك .. وضع قطعة القماش أثناء عملك ومشاكلك وهمومك .. لم ينس قطعة القماش أثناء مرضك وضعفك وضيقك .. كانت هناك قطعة القماش.
والآن .. انه يمسك بقطعة القماش فى يديه .. فاتحاً أحضانه حتى تراها وتراه فتجئ إليه .. قد لا ترى الشجرة فى حياتك .. وقد تغمض عينيك حتى لا ترى قطع القماش أثناء سير قطار حياتك ! ولكنه الآن.. 
صدقنى الآن .. يجرى بجوار قطارك .. يلهث وراءك .. هو يُلوح بقطعة القماش!
أرجوك انظر من نافذة القطار .. من نافذة حياتك .. مرة واحدة .. نظرة واحدة .. وصدقنى ستراه! لا تنظر إلى المسافرين معك فى القطار .. قد لا يهتمون بالنظر من النافذة .. وقد يضحكون عليك وأنت تنظر إليه من النافذة ! لأنهم لن يصدقوا أن الذى يلهث وراء قطار حياتك هو أباك .. إلهك !
صدقنى .. انه يجرى وراءك منذ ولادتك حتى الآن! بإصرار .. بإشتياق .. وصبر .. وحب .. وحنان ! لأنه يُحبك .. صدقنى إنه يُحبك .. يُحبك جداً .. لأنك ابنه .. وينتظرك .. ويريدك .. يريدك كما انت! لن يُحاسبك .. لن يُعاتبك .. لن يُطالبك بشئ .. أبداً !
سيأخذك فى حضنه .. ويغسلك ويطهرك بدمه .. لأنه مكتوب .. ان دم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهر من كل خطية .. صدقنى كل خطية .. انه واقف الآن على باب قلبك .. ينتظر إشارة منك .. يُريد أن يدخل .. ويمكث .. ويملك .. ويملأ بروحه قلبك .. فأرجوك إفتح له الآن .. إقبله الآن .. لأنك لا تعرف متى يتوقف قلبك !!
وتذكر دائماً وأبداً انه مكتوب .. ان كل الذين قبلوه أعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله .. لأن من له الابن فله الحياة .. صدقنى بدون وجود يسوع فى قلبك لن تدخل الحياة.. لأنه هو المسئول عن سفر الحياة .. 
" وليس بأحد غيره الخلاص لأن ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطى بين الناس به ينبغى أن نخلص " ( أعمال 4: 12) لأن منذ نحو ألفى عام على ربوة تسمى جلجثة .. كان هناك صليب ! فوقه شخص يدعى يسوع المسيح! تم صلبه لأنه أحبنا .. فمات من أجلك وأجلى .. وأعطانا بموته الحياة الأبدية !
وهو الآن يريد أن يعطيك هذه الحياة .. فمن فضلك لا تدع صلبه يذهب هباءا ! تعال إليه الآن !
أرجوك الآن .. إجلس معه .. تكلم معه .. ببساطة .. بصراحة .. بهدوء .. قول له على كل اللى فى قلبك .. عن مشاكلك .. مرضك .. ضيقك .. قلقك .. همومك .. وحدتك ومخاوفك .. قول له انك محتاج إليه وانك تريد أن تعطيه قلبك وحياتك وعايز تغلب العالم وتأخذ الحياة وتدخل السماء لتكون معاه .. ولكنك لا تستطيع ! لان العالم الذى فيك لا يريد أن يتركك بل هدفه أن تظل مستعبداً لجسدك ومطالبه وما أنت فيه ! صارحه بضعفك أمام العالم وسقوطك الدائم أمام شهواته وأموله .. قول له بمنتهى الصراحة والبساطة .. يا يسوع أنا خائف ! خائف من المرض .. من العجز .. من الموت .. من الفشل .. من الفقر .. من المستقبل المجهول ! يا يسوع سامح صراحتى وعدم ايمانى لكن دى حقيقة قلبى وحياتى .. يا يسوع أنا واثق انك تحبنى واتصلبت علشانى .. فتعال يا يسوع اسكن فى قلبى .. علشان لا أحيا أنا بل أنت تحيا فىَّ لانك قلت لنا .. بدونى لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئاً ( يوحنا 15: 5)
فتعال فى داخلى الآن وبروحك إملأ قلبى الآن .. لأن هذه هى شهوة قلبك أن الخطاة إليك يرجعون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون ليكونوا معك فى السماء وينالوا الحياة لأنك أنت هو الطريق والحق والحياة .. 
وتذكر دائماً .. أن أقصر الصلوات انتزعت ملكوت السموات .. إذا كانت من قلب منكسر نادم .. وثق دائماً .. أن من يقبل إليه لا يخرجه خارجاً .. أبداً.. اتذكرون اللص الذى كان مصلوباً بجوار يسوع لم يقل له سوى إذكرنى يا ربى متى جئت فى ملكوتك .. والعشار الخاطئ وقف من بعيد وقال .. ارحمنى يارب انا الخاطئ .. كلمات بسيطة .. صريحة .. نادمة صادقة .. خرجت من القلب لتهز عرش السماء !
الله لا يريد صلوات روتينية مكررة بل يريد اشواق قلب متواضع صادق منكسر لان القلب المنكسر المنسحق لا يحتقره الله ( مزمور 51: 17) ورحمته هى كل يوم .. جديدة كل صباح .. ومع كل نفس من أنفاسك .. يوجد أمل .. يوجد رجاء .. لان على باب قلبك يوجد إله .. أب .. ما زال يُحبك .. وينتظرك.
آه .. لو تعلم مقدار الحب الذى يحبك به الآن .
آه .. لو تعرف كم يشتاق أن يدخل قلبك الآن .
" لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية " ( يوحنا 3: 16


----------



## hany5000 (6 فبراير 2007)

:beee: :beee: :beee: 
:ab5: :ab5: :ab5: :ab5: :ab5: 
اولا  كل  سنه  وانتم  طيبين بمناسبت  عيد  الحب  كم تقولو 
وانا  شخصيا لا  اومنا  بهذا  العيد  لانها  اليوم   نحا  جميعا  نفقد الحب 
والحب اصبحا  حبه  مصلحه  مش  اكثر  ومن  الجميع للجميع
وحتي  الحب اللي هو  الحب ويقصد  به   حب الجواز   برضو  اصبحا  مصلحه
وهذا  هو  رائي واكيد انتم  لكم اراء اخره
وفي النهايه اشكر  الاخ  مينا   فهو  صديق  عزيز  لي جدا   واشكرا علي هذا الموضوع 
وشكرا يا مون  باشا

:ab5: :ab5: :ab5: :ab5: :ab5:


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 فبراير 2007)

يا يسوع الحبيب.
هب لي أن أستريح فيك، فوق كل شيء،
فوق كل خليقة،
فوق جميع ملائكتك،
فوق كل مديح،
فوق كل سرور وابتهاج،
فوق كل مجد وكرامة،
فوق جميع جيش السماء.
فإنك أنت وحدك العلي.
أنت وحدك القدير والصالح فوق كل شيء. فلتـأت اليّ وتفرج عني وتفـك قيودي،
وتمنحني الحرية.
فإنني بدونك لا يتم سروري،
بدونك مائدتي فارغة.
حينئـذ آتي لاقول:
هاءنذا أقبلت، لأنك دعـوتني ......................احبوا بعضكم بعض وصلوا بايمان واذكرونى فى صلواتكم وكل عام وانتم بخير الرب معكم ........ اثناسيوس الرسول


----------



## merola (6 فبراير 2007)

:rose: :rose: :Roses: واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو الموضوع بتاعك عجبهم اووووووووووى يا مون لف 
بس بجد الموضوع يستاهل 
يا اثناثيوس انتةو فريد متزعلوش خدوا وردة اهه كمان


----------



## Coptic Man (6 فبراير 2007)

merola قال:


> ممممممممممممممممم
> 
> الصراحة انا محتارة اديها لمين كلهم هنا حلوين
> بس اديها لنيمووووووووووووووووو علشان هوة عضو الشهر وكمان اديها لكوبتيك مان و ليك انتة كمان يا مون لف و لميرنا
> ...


 
*شكرا لكي يا ميرولا علي محبتك*

*وانا الصراحة عاوز اهدي كذا وردة *

*اهدي واحدة ل my rock*

*وواحدة لميرولا*

*وواحدة لميرنا*

*وواحدة لكل الاعضاء الجدد اللي مسجلين معنا*

*وكل عيد حب وانتم طيبين*​


----------



## merola (6 فبراير 2007)

اةةةة يا هانى و انتة كمان 
و وردة لكل واحد و واحدة يدخلوا 
علشان محدش يزعل


----------



## monlove (6 فبراير 2007)

hany5000 قال:


> :beee: :beee: :beee:
> :ab5: :ab5: :ab5: :ab5: :ab5:
> اولا  كل  سنه  وانتم  طيبين بمناسبت  عيد  الحب  كم تقولو
> وانا  شخصيا لا  اومنا  بهذا  العيد  لانها  اليوم   نحا  جميعا  نفقد الحب
> ...


----------



## monlove (6 فبراير 2007)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> بمناسبة عيد الحب اسمحو لى بهذة المناسبة ان اقدم حياتى للذى احبنى ومازال يحبنى لانة هكذا احب العالم وهو رب المجد اللة يحبك ويحبنى وارجو من الجميع فى هذة المناسبة ان نقدم كلنا باقات ورود للذى احبنا والرب معكم وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير ...............يُحبك ... وينتظرك
> ترك شاب أباه فى قرية صغيرة فى الريف وركب القطار وذهب الى المدينة ليعيش فيها وقال لأباه عند فراقه ... لن أعود أبداً الى هذا البيت الكئيب ! لقد أخذت نصيبى ... وهذا حقى ! وأريد أن أعيش حياتى بطريقتى .. وهذا أيضا حقى ! وأثناء تحرك القطار قال له الأب والدموع فى عينيه .. إذا أردت أن تعود فى أى وقت سأكون فى انتظارك !!
> ومرت الأعوام وتلاعب الشاب بالأموال .. وإلتف حوله الأصدقاء .. ومع الوقت ذهب الكل !! المال والأصحاب ! وجاءت الضيقات والأمراض .. ووجد نفسه وحيداً فأخذ قصاصة صغيرة من الورق وكتب عليها بدموعه كلمات قليلة ..
> يا أبى أنا غلطان وتعبان جداً .. ومشتاق لحضنك وحبك جداً .. محتاج حنانك .. محتاج غفرانك .. محتاج سلامك! يا أبى .. لقد قررت أن اركب القطار الذى سيمر من أمام بيتك الأحد القادم .. فإذا كنت مازلت تحبنى وتريد أن تستقبلنى أرجوك اعطنى علامة ! وهى أن تضع قطعة قماش بيضاء على الشجرة التى أمام البيت! فإذا وجدتها سأنزل من القطار وإذا لم أراها سأفهم يا أبى .. وسأظل فى القطار الى أى بلد آخر..
> ...



دة اعظم حب
وكل عيد حب وانت طيب


----------



## monlove (6 فبراير 2007)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> يا يسوع الحبيب.
> هب لي أن أستريح فيك، فوق كل شيء،
> فوق كل خليقة،
> فوق جميع ملائكتك،
> ...



شكرا لمرورك يا اثناسيوس وربنا يباركك
وكل عيد حب وانت طيب


----------



## monlove (6 فبراير 2007)

merola قال:


> :rose: :rose: :Roses: واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو الموضوع بتاعك عجبهم اووووووووووى يا مون لف
> بس بجد الموضوع يستاهل
> يا اثناثيوس انتةو فريد متزعلوش خدوا وردة اهه كمان



شكرا ليكي جدا يا merola وكل عيد حب وانتي طيبة


----------



## monlove (6 فبراير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *شكرا لكي يا ميرولا علي محبتك*
> 
> *وانا الصراحة عاوز اهدي كذا وردة *
> 
> ...



كل عيد حب وانت طيب يا Coptic Man ولكي مني 
الهدية دي:16_4_10:


----------



## monlove (6 فبراير 2007)

merola قال:


> اةةةة يا هانى و انتة كمان
> و وردة لكل واحد و واحدة يدخلوا
> علشان محدش يزعل



 انتي لكي عندي هدية بمناسبة عيد الحب
:16_14_21: :16_14_24: :16_4_16: 
وكل عيد حب وانتي طيبة 
وكمان قريبة من الله


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 فبراير 2007)

*كل عيد حب وانتم طيبين وبسعاده
وبهدى ورده لروك
ولكوبتك
ولميرنا
ولرامى
ولمون 
ولمرولا  
وفينسا 
وايمى 
ومرمر  
وتينا 
وديانا 
وميريت 
وجومانه 
ولأمير
وسمردلى
وطارق
ولباقى الأعضاء والمشرفين اللى نسيتهم
ربنا يبارك حياتكم جميعاااااااااا*​


----------



## monlove (6 فبراير 2007)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *كل عيد حب وانتم طيبين وبسعاده
> وبهدى ورده لروك
> ولكوبتك
> ولميرنا
> ...



اية الحب دة كلة عشان انتي انسانة حبوبة 
ياريت تقبلي مني الهدية دي
:Roses: :Roses: :Roses:


----------



## merola (6 فبراير 2007)

ميرسى اوووووووووى يا بنت المسيح ربنا يباركك
صــــلــــــى مـــــــن اجــــــلـــــــى
نـــارديـــن


----------



## نادورة (6 فبراير 2007)

بهدي الوردة
لماي روك 
ومينا كوبتك الي ليه الفضل اني احب المنتدي وافهم الي بيجري
بجد ميرسي يا منص​


----------



## merola (6 فبراير 2007)

اية دة يا نادورة يعنى انا ماليش وردة و لا اية ؟؟؟؟؟
طب انا زعلانة منك خالص و مش حكلمك تانى 
يالا باااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> اية الحب دة كلة عشان انتي انسانة حبوبة
> ياريت تقبلي مني الهدية دي
> :Roses: :Roses: :Roses:


*
مرسيي ليك بجد ده بس من ذوقك*​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 فبراير 2007)

ميرسى ربنا يباركك صلى من اجلى


----------



## monlove (7 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليكم كلكم وكل عيد حب وانتم طيبين
وكمان للمسيح قريبين
وبوكية الورد دة  مني للمنتدي كلة ودايما لقدام
:36_3_11:


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2007)

اهدى اولا ورده عيد الحب لربى وحبيبى يسوع وبعدين امى العذراء مريم وبعدين اسرتى وبعدين اسره المنتدى كله وربنا يديم الحب على كل المنتدى:new8: :11:


----------



## استير (8 فبراير 2007)

كل سنة و كل عيد حب و انتم طيبين 
انا ههدى:16_14_21: لى روك 
:16_14_21: ودى لى ناردين 
:16_14_21: لميرولا
:16_14_21: ودى لمريت 
:16_14_21: :Roses: :16_14_21: وا وردة دا لى كوبتك مان 
و  نفسى اهدى اجمل حب و احمل وردة لى لانسان الى بحبة جدا و اقرب انسان لى قلبى 
:Teddy_Bear: :36_3_11: :36_3_11: :36_3_11: :36_3_11: :Teddy_Bear: 
شكرا ليكى يا ميرولا على الموضوع الجميل دا 
و انا بهدى الوردة دى لى كل اعضاء المنتدى :16_14_21:​


----------



## christ my lord (8 فبراير 2007)

اخسسسسسسسس عليكم محدش افتكرنى بوردة​ 
على العموم مفيش مشكلة​ 
وانا بهدى باقة ورد مليئة بالحب من القلب لجميع المشرفين والاعضاء الانا بحبهم​


----------



## romyo (8 فبراير 2007)

انا عاوز اقدم احلى باقة ورد.... لأستاذتى تينا  tina_tina 
اللى ليها الفضل انى اتعرفت على احلى واطعم منتدى واجمد مشرفين والذ اعضاء
:36_3_11: :36_3_11: :36_3_11: 

واسمحولى بأسمكم اقدم كل ورد العيد لابويا وسيدى البابا شنودة 
وبقوله يارب تيجى بالسلامة:36_3_11: :36_3_11: :36_3_11:​


----------



## Bino (8 فبراير 2007)

أنا بهدى الورده ديه لأخى الحبيب My Rock على الرغم انه ليس لى علاقه شخصيه به لكنه فى نظرى أكثر من يستحقها لأن بدونه أو بدون نعمة  المسيح التى معه ما كنا موجودين الآن فى المنتدى و نتحاور


----------



## monlove (8 فبراير 2007)

w_candyshop_s قال:


> اهدى اولا ورده عيد الحب لربى وحبيبى يسوع وبعدين امى العذراء مريم وبعدين اسرتى وبعدين اسره المنتدى كله وربنا يديم الحب على كل المنتدى:new8: :11:



اية الحب الجميل دة
ربنا يخلي كل ايامك حب
وشكرا


----------



## monlove (8 فبراير 2007)

استير قال:


> كل سنة و كل عيد حب و انتم طيبين
> انا ههدى:16_14_21: لى روك
> :16_14_21: ودى لى ناردين
> :16_14_21: لميرولا
> ...



اية الحب الجامد دة
طيب ليش انا كمان شوية حب
وكل عيد حب وانتي طيبة يا استير


----------



## monlove (8 فبراير 2007)

romyo قال:


> انا عاوز اقدم احلى باقة ورد.... لأستاذتى تينا  tina_tina
> اللى ليها الفضل انى اتعرفت على احلى واطعم منتدى واجمد مشرفين والذ اعضاء
> :36_3_11: :36_3_11: :36_3_11:
> 
> ...



كل عيد حب وانت طيب
ويارب يارب يجي البابا شنودة بالسلامة


----------



## monlove (8 فبراير 2007)

abanoub_sedrak قال:


> أنا بهدى الورده ديه لأخى الحبيب My Rock على الرغم انه ليس لى علاقه شخصيه به لكنه فى نظرى أكثر من يستحقها لأن بدونه أو بدون نعمة  المسيح التى معه ما كنا موجودين الآن فى المنتدى و نتحاور



طبعا انا بهدي كل الحب my rockوانا مفتكرتنيش في حتة حب صغيرة 
طيب قولي كل عيد حب وانت طيب
علي العموم كل عيد حب وانت طيب


----------



## tina_tina (8 فبراير 2007)

romyo قال:


> انا عاوز اقدم احلى باقة ورد.... لأستاذتى تينا tina_tina
> اللى ليها الفضل انى اتعرفت على احلى واطعم منتدى واجمد مشرفين والذ اعضاء
> :36_3_11: :36_3_11: :36_3_11:​
> واسمحولى بأسمكم اقدم كل ورد العيد لابويا وسيدى البابا شنودة
> وبقوله يارب تيجى بالسلامة:36_3_11: :36_3_11: :36_3_11:​


 
ميرسى خالص يا روميو
وكل عيد حب وانت بخير وحب وسعادة


----------



## استير (8 فبراير 2007)

يا جماعة انا عايزة اهدى اجمل وردة لى الملك لنوا عزيز عليا قوى 
يا ملك انا بقدملك اجمل وردة 
:36_3_11: 
اختك الصغيرة 
استير 
يا جماعة على فكرة دا اخويا بجد من امى و ابويا​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (9 فبراير 2007)

:yaka:  واسمحوا لى اقدم باقة ورود لجميع المنتدى وارجو ان تذكرونى فى صلواتكم وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك وربنا موجود ................. اثناسيوس الرسول  وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (9 فبراير 2007)

:yaka:  بسم من زرع الحب فى قلوب البشر


----------



## فلسطينية (9 فبراير 2007)

انا بهديها لكل شهيد ومجاهد في سبيل الله وبتمنى انهم يزيد علشان نقضي على يهودي في فلسطين وكل امريكي في العراق و كل سباب للنبي اللهم امين


----------



## monlove (9 فبراير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> ميرسى خالص يا روميو
> وكل عيد حب وانت بخير وحب وسعادة



يارب خلي كل ايامنا حب وتقرب من ربنا


----------



## monlove (9 فبراير 2007)

استير قال:


> يا جماعة انا عايزة اهدى اجمل وردة لى الملك لنوا عزيز عليا قوى
> يا ملك انا بقدملك اجمل وردة
> :36_3_11:
> اختك الصغيرة
> ...



اجمل وردة مني لكي يا استير ولاخوكي الملك لنوا كمان 
ويارب يخلي الحب بنا كلنا


----------



## ramyghobrial (10 فبراير 2007)

بدي وردة للللللللللللللكل اعضاء المنتدى علشان كلهم حبايبي ومش عايز انسى حد

ووردة خاصة جدا هاديها لشخص كدة


----------



## emy (10 فبراير 2007)

مرسى اوى يا مون لوف على الموضوع ده انا بهدى طبعا لول ورد لبابا حبيبى
وطبعا انت يا مون لوف علشان محبتك وتعبك واكيد طبعا ماى روك ومينا كوبتك
وواحده لنيموووووووو 
وواحده لجيرل وبقولها مرسى يا قمر على الورده
وواحده لفينيسيا وميرا ومرمر وكاتى ومارسيلينووو وكيرو وريموووو والقيصر ويوساب وروميوو ورامى ولهانى اللى مش مقتنع بفكره وجود الحب غير مصلحه واثناسيوس الرسولى
ولكل المشرفين والاعضاء علشان مش انسى حد
وكل عيد حب وانتم طيبين ودايما فى حضن المسيح  امين


----------



## ارووجة (10 فبراير 2007)

*hdeha l okhty Maya ^_^
we lassia  whshoooooooooooonny khls
wwrdaa  l  My Rock
w coptic man
 w merna
w the galilean
meraaa
bent elfadyy
yes or no
coptic heroo
frasha maseh"ya
tina tina
mrmr
gomana
smrdaly
kaissar
abanoub
artamiss







girl
katy
ramy
monlove
yousab
menoo
keroo
micheal
meret
mary
joo
amir fikry
blaackguitar
redemption





meme
remoo
fared
fared eltany
fadya
samer
ensan ghlban
emy
nemo
answerrr
fadie
kimoo th






 eza  nset  hdaaa  la  tza"looo
wwrdaaa  llkllllllllll   la  tza"loooooooo mnyyy   
wkl sana  wntooo taybeeen
bh"bkooooon  ento  mtl ekhwatyy wa"elty eltanyaa
wbtmnaa  tsamhoooony   law  ghlett  ma"aaaakom    bshyyy
yaaaarb tkooon  kl ayamnaaa mhbaaa  wmaaa nza"lsh  mn   ba"d
_________
we yaareeet  lly  ba"aydoo  had  ela"eddd
ykonooo bh"bbooo   ba"d   klll elayamaaat
law  msh  kdaaa
rh"  ykooon  shklhoom  baykh
ya"nyyy ayamaaaaat  mkhasmeeen mn  ba"d    wbs  bla"ed da  yh"booo
ba"d   had  elshyyyyyyyy  ghltttttt
___________
we wrda lya a"lshan a"edy yom elkhmes hhhhh 
sorryyyyy  elcomputerr  mo rady  yktb bla"rabyyyy
*


----------



## adel baket (10 فبراير 2007)

كل سنه وانتم كلوكو طيبون وعيد حب جميل لكل اللى بيحب
اهدى ماى روك ومون لوف ومينا كوبتك وكل المشرفين علشان
مانساش حد وكل الاعضاء واخصهم ارووجه وايمى وكاتى وفاديه وجيرس وكل الاخوه والاخوات وكل حب وانتم طيبون
:yahoo: :smil12: :yahoo:​


----------



## monlove (10 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> بدي وردة للللللللللللللكل اعضاء المنتدى علشان كلهم حبايبي ومش عايز انسى حد
> 
> ووردة خاصة جدا هاديها لشخص كدة



انت خايف تضرب ههههههههههه
علي العموم لحقت نفسك
وكل عيد حب وانت طيب


----------



## monlove (10 فبراير 2007)

emy قال:


> مرسى اوى يا مون لوف على الموضوع ده انا بهدى طبعا لول ورد لبابا حبيبى
> وطبعا انت يا مون لوف علشان محبتك وتعبك واكيد طبعا ماى روك ومينا كوبتك
> وواحده لنيموووووووو
> وواحده لجيرل وبقولها مرسى يا قمر على الورده
> ...



شكرا لكي يا ايمي يا جميلة 
واجمل وردة ليكي يا قمر
:16_14_20: :16_14_20: :16_14_20:


----------



## monlove (10 فبراير 2007)

nazeradel قال:


> كل سنه وانتم كلوكو طيبون وعيد حب جميل لكل اللى بيحب
> اهدى ماى روك ومون لوف ومينا كوبتك وكل المشرفين علشان
> مانساش حد وكل الاعضاء واخصهم ارووجه وايمى وكاتى وفاديه وجيرس وكل الاخوه والاخوات وكل حب وانتم طيبون
> :yahoo: :smil12: :yahoo:​



بشكرك علي محبتك 
وكل عيد حب وانت طيب


----------



## monlove (10 فبراير 2007)

مستني من الكل انه يشارك 
وكل عيد حب وانتم طيبين


----------



## Coptic Man (11 فبراير 2007)

استير قال:


> :16_14_21: :Roses: :16_14_21: وا وردة دا لى كوبتك مان
> و نفسى اهدى اجمل حب و احمل وردة لى لانسان الى بحبة جدا و اقرب انسان لى قلبى ​



* :16_14_20:وانا احب اهديكي اجمل وردة يا استير :16_14_20: *

*:36_3_11: *

*واهدي وردة الي ارووجة ونادورة وايمي ومون ونظير عادل وفريد ومايكل وريمون *

*وكل الاعضاااااء*

*وسامحوني بقي مش قادر اكتب اسماء العشرة الاف عضو بتاعونا*

*كل عيد حب وانتوا طيبين*

*:36_3_9: :11_6_204:  :36_3_9: *
​


----------



## monlove (11 فبراير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> * :16_14_20:وانا احب اهديكي اجمل وردة يا استير :16_14_20: *
> 
> *:36_3_11: *
> 
> ...



بجد انت تستاهل احلي وردة في عيد حب وكل عيد حب وانت طيب وبقولك

:ab4: :ab4: :ab4:


----------



## ارووجة (11 فبراير 2007)

merciiii  lekoomm akhy  nazeradel wakhy  coptic man
^_^


----------



## monlove (11 فبراير 2007)

ارووجة قال:


> merciiii  lekoomm akhy  nazeradel wakhy  coptic man
> ^_^


كل عيد حب وانت طيب


----------



## meraaa (11 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يامون لاف على موضوعك الذيذ ده ...وربنا يعوض تعبك
انا بهدى باقه ورد للاعضاااااء والمشرفين كلهم وبقلهم كل سنه وانتوا طيبين
وورود مخصوصه ل
الزعيييييييييييييم ماى روك
جااااااااااااسى
مون لاف
ميرنا
مينا كوبتك
ايمى
نيمو
ريمو
فنيسيا
مرمر
مارسلينو
نظير عادل
رامى
بنت الفادى
بسمه
ارووجه
تينا
تويتى
افادا
بلاك جيتار
فريد(ابن الفادى)
باسم(لاف)
 اثانسيوس الرسول
استر 
الملك
مايكل اخو فنيسيا
يوساب
فراشه مسيحيه
القيصر
السمردلى
ومحدش يزعل عشاااااان خطرى لو نسيت حد..وكل سنه والمنتدى كله طيب يااااااااااارب​:11: :11: :11: :16_14_20: :16_14_20: :16_14_20: :16_14_21: :16_14_21: :16_14_21: :16_14_24: :16_14_24: :16_14_24: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9::11: :11: :11:


----------



## ميرنا (11 فبراير 2007)

*:gy0000: مش هدى روك ورده علشان شرير :gy0000: *​ 
:Red_Flying_Heart_2: :16_4_9: :Red_Flying_Heart:



:16_4_16:*ورده لكوبتك*:16_14_21:* ورده لسمردلى *:16_14_20:*ورده لامير*:16_14_21:* ورده يوساب*:16_14_21:* ورده لكيرو *:16_14_20:*ورده لمايكل ورد لرامى *:16_4_16:
:16_14_24:* ورده لجيرو ورده*:16_14_21:* لدودو ورده *:16_14_20:*ميريت *:16_14_21:*ورده اروجه ورده لتينا *:16_14_21:*ورده بنت الفادى*:16_14_20:* ورده*:16_14_21:* لمرمر ورده لكاتى *:16_14_24:​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 فبراير 2007)

*الحاجة الوحيدة اللي ها يقولها روك لما يدخل الموضوع ده*​ 
*هي كلمة عطسووووو*​ 
*هيعطس هههههههه*

*ويطرد كل الاعضاء اللي بعتوله وردة *

*لانها عملاء وجواسيس:beee: *​ 
*شغالين تدوله ورد للراجل الغلبان وهو عنده حساسية منها *​ 
*:new6: :new6: :new6: *​ 
*عاوزين تخلصوا من مدير الموقع *​ 
*ميرنا الوحيدة الطيبة اللي مش ادته وردة ( اي خدمة يا ميرنا )*​ 
*:36_22_25: *​


----------



## ميرنا (11 فبراير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *الحاجة الوحيدة اللي ها يعلمها روك لما يدخل الموضوع ده*
> 
> *هي انها عطسووووو*​
> *هيعطس هههههههه*​
> ...


 

*:yahoo: خلاص هديله 100 بوكيه ورد :yahoo:*​


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2007)

الي فات مات و حسامحكم فيه, لكن علي الملية اذا حد هدالي وردة من الان فصاعدا حياخذ باند  حتى انتهاء عيد الحب, مش ناقص تعطيس انا
ارحموني عندي حساسية من الرود... :ranting:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> الي فات مات و حسامحكم فيه, لكن علي الملية اذا حد هدالي وردة من الان فصاعدا حياخذ باند حتى انتهاء عيد الحب, مش ناقص تعطيس انا
> ارحموني عندي حساسية من الرود... :ranting:


 
*كدا تزعلوا العم روك :11azy:  *

*ايه مفيش نظر الراجل عنده حساسية :t32: *

*معلش يا باشا هدي اعصابك وخدي دي مني ليك:36_3_11: *

*وانا ها ازعقلهم:closedeye *


----------



## ارووجة (12 فبراير 2007)

*hhhhhh  slamtk ya akhy

mercii lekoo meraa wmerna  ento ah"la mn elward ^_^*


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *كدا تزعلوا العم روك :11azy: *
> 
> *ايه مفيش نظر الراجل عنده حساسية :t32: *
> 
> ...


 
*دى بس يا مينا دا*​ 
*اتفضل يا روك *
:36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11:​


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2007)

*ميرنا و مينا, المر دي سماح, المرة الي جاية خصم مرتب و اقامة جبرية في المنتدى...*


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> *ميرنا و مينا, المر دي سماح, المرة الي جاية خصم مرتب و اقامة جبرية في المنتدى...*



*انا مش فاهمه مرتب ايه ده اللى كل شويه تخصم فيه دانتا من كتر الخصم خصمت مرتبين جايين تانى *

*اما عن اقامه دى نبقى نشوف بقا *

*اتفضل هديه علشانك *
*:36_3_11:*
:36_3_11:
:36_3_11:​


----------



## monlove (12 فبراير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> شكرا يامون لاف على موضوعك الذيذ ده ...وربنا يعوض تعبك
> انا بهدى باقه ورد للاعضاااااء والمشرفين كلهم وبقلهم كل سنه وانتوا طيبين
> وورود مخصوصه ل
> الزعيييييييييييييم ماى روك
> ...



شكرا لمحبتك 
وكل عيد حب وانتي طيبة ويا ريت تقبلي مني الوردة دي :16_14_24: :16_14_21:


----------



## monlove (12 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *:gy0000: مش هدى روك ورده علشان شرير :gy0000: *​
> :Red_Flying_Heart_2: :16_4_9: :Red_Flying_Heart:
> 
> 
> ...



انا زعلان منك مليش انا كمان وردة 
علي العموم كل عيد حب وانتي طيبة وكمان الوردة دي[/B]:16_14_20:


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> انا زعلان منك مليش انا كمان وردة
> علي العموم كل عيد حب وانتي طيبة وكمان الوردة دي[/b]:16_14_20:


*

انا اسفه جدا متزعلش منى 

:36_3_11:بوكيه كامل :36_3_11:​*


----------



## monlove (12 فبراير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *الحاجة الوحيدة اللي ها يقولها روك لما يدخل الموضوع ده*​
> *هي كلمة عطسووووو*​
> *هيعطس هههههههه*
> 
> ...



لا ياعم خلاص محدش يجبلة وردة ممكن لو عزيز عليك قوي ابعت له
:36_3_11: :36_3_11: :36_3_11:


----------



## monlove (12 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> الي فات مات و حسامحكم فيه, لكن علي الملية اذا حد هدالي وردة من الان فصاعدا حياخذ باند  حتى انتهاء عيد الحب, مش ناقص تعطيس انا
> ارحموني عندي حساسية من الرود... :ranting:



خلاص يا عم ولا تزعل نفسك الوردة دي تقريبا كانت هتموت متخفش مش هتخليك تعطس
:wilted_rose:


----------



## monlove (12 فبراير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *كدا تزعلوا العم روك :11azy:  *
> 
> *ايه مفيش نظر الراجل عنده حساسية :t32: *
> 
> ...



خلاص انا علجت المشكلة دي وادتله وردة شبة ميتة مش هتخليه يعطس


----------



## monlove (12 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> *ميرنا و مينا, المر دي سماح, المرة الي جاية خصم مرتب و اقامة جبرية في المنتدى...*



لا خلاص متزعلش نفسك


----------



## monlove (12 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *انا اسفه جدا متزعلش منى *
> 
> :36_3_11:*بوكيه كامل *:36_3_11:​



بوكية بحالة انتي تستهلية اكتر مني وعلي العموم
كل عيد حب وانتي طيبة


----------



## christ my lord (12 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر  ل *emy* و *ارووجة* و *meraaa* و *ميرنا *وانا بهديهم الوردة دى








وكل عيد حب وانتم طيبين .. ​


----------



## christ my lord (12 فبراير 2007)

وبما ان *my rock* عندة حساسية من ريحة الورد فانا احب اهدية 

7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7777777
77777
777
77
7


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2007)

*شوفت اعضاء بيحبو الادمن اكتر من كده يا روك*​


----------



## monlove (12 فبراير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> وبما ان *my rock* عندة حساسية من ريحة الورد فانا احب اهدية
> 
> 7
> 7
> ...



شكرا لمرورك 
وكل عيد حب وانت طيب


----------



## monlove (12 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *شوفت اعضاء بيحبو الادمن اكتر من كده يا روك*​



شوفتي اكتر من كدة حب ليك يا روك المفروض بجد تشكرنا


----------



## romyo (12 فبراير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> شكرا يامون لاف على موضوعك الذيذ ده ...وربنا يعوض تعبك
> انا بهدى باقه ورد للاعضاااااء والمشرفين كلهم وبقلهم كل سنه وانتوا طيبين
> وورود مخصوصه ل
> الزعيييييييييييييم ماى روك
> ...





كل الورد ده يا meraaa ومفيش حتى حزمة جرجير لأخوكى الصغنن حلاوة


----------



## ابن العذراء (12 فبراير 2007)

*الحياه*

انا لا اقتنع بشى اسمه الحب وذللك لان لا يوجد شى اسمه حب


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2007)

ابن العذراء قال:


> انا لا اقتنع بشى اسمه الحب وذللك لان لا يوجد شى اسمه حب


 
*لقيت حد بيفكر زى بصرا*​


----------



## romyo (12 فبراير 2007)

> انا لا اقتنع بشى اسمه الحب وذللك لان لا يوجد شى اسمه حب





ميرنا قال:


> *لقيت حد بيفكر زى بصرا*​



لا يا جماعة مالكوش حق تقولوا كده 
اذا كان الكتاب المقدس بيقول ان فيه حب
و من لا يحب لم يعرف الله لان الله محبة (1يو  4 :  8)
وقصص حب عجيبة اعظمها حب يعقوب لراحيل


----------



## girgis (12 فبراير 2007)

*المستحق يسوع*

اهدى وردة عيد الحب الى يسوع  عارفين ليه علشان حمايتة للمنتدى ولمشرفين  والاعضاء  فهو وحدة المستحق:ab4:


----------



## ابن العذراء (12 فبراير 2007)

انا قولت انا لا اقتنع بشى اسمه الحب وذللك لان لا يوجد شى اسمه حب بس حب المسيح يفرق عن حب العالم او حب البشر  فان حب الله يفرق تماما ولا اعترف بحب البشر او العالم


----------



## monlove (13 فبراير 2007)

ابن العذراء قال:


> انا لا اقتنع بشى اسمه الحب وذللك لان لا يوجد شى اسمه حب



لية ياعم الكلام الي بيزعل دة دة فية مليون حب ابسطهم
حب والدك والدتك دة نوع من الحب 
حب اخواتك ليك دة حب تاني 
حب اصحابك ليك 
حب الناس ليك 
بلاش كل دة حب المنتدي ليك من اعضاءة ومشرفين 
وكل عيد حب وانت طيب


----------



## monlove (13 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *لقيت حد بيفكر زى بصرا*​



لية يا ميرنا الكلام دة بالعكس دة الحب موجود من حواليكي ذي مارديت علي ابن العذراء
فية كتير من الحب واقربهم هو 
حب والديك ليكي وكمان حب اخواتك ليكي بلاش حب اصحابك ليكي 
سيبك من كل دول مش حاسة اني في المنتدي بيحبوكي اكيد حستيها 
يبقي اذاي مفيش حب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## monlove (13 فبراير 2007)

romyo قال:


> لا يا جماعة مالكوش حق تقولوا كده
> اذا كان الكتاب المقدس بيقول ان فيه حب
> و من لا يحب لم يعرف الله لان الله محبة (1يو  4 :  8)
> وقصص حب عجيبة اعظمها حب يعقوب لراحيل



كلامك صح يا روميو اهو كتبت ردود فية امل اني هما يقتنعوا 
وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## monlove (13 فبراير 2007)

girgis قال:


> اهدى وردة عيد الحب الى يسوع  عارفين ليه علشان حمايتة للمنتدى ولمشرفين  والاعضاء  فهو وحدة المستحق:ab4:



اكيد طبعا وربنا يحمينا ويحرسنا
وشكرا لمرورك 
وكل عيد حب وانت طيب


----------



## ابن العذراء (13 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> انا مستني مشاركتكم  عشان نحتفل مع بعض بعيد الحب



انا بهديها لمشرفى المنتدى وميرنا وMONLOVE وباقى اعضاع المنتدى


----------



## monlove (13 فبراير 2007)

ابن العذراء قال:


> انا بهديها لمشرفى المنتدى وميرنا وMONLOVE وباقى اعضاع المنتدى



الحمد الله ابن العذراء اقتنع اني فية حب
وعشان كدة انا بهديلة اجمل وردة 
:16_4_10: :16_4_10: :16_4_10: :16_14_21: :16_14_20: :16_14_24: :Roses: 
وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## ابن العذراء (13 فبراير 2007)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااmonloveانا اقتنع بل حب ماشى مقبولا بس حب عن حب يفرق


----------



## monlove (13 فبراير 2007)

ابن العذراء قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااmonloveانا اقتنع بل حب ماشى مقبولا بس حب عن حب يفرق



حرام عليك تعبني:a82: 
بص انت تعبتني :a82: 
بس خلاص اهم حاجة اني فية حب متبادل بينا علي الاقل مرحلة كويس كويس


----------



## monlove (13 فبراير 2007)

مستني الكل يشارك من اعضاء وكمان مشرفين 
                                                        وكل عيد حب وانتم طيبين


----------



## ابن العذراء (13 فبراير 2007)

معلش يا مون لاف انا دماغى كده


----------



## ابن العذراء (13 فبراير 2007)

باقى على عيد الحب بعض من السعات كل عيد وانتو فى احلى عيد حب


----------



## Nemoo (13 فبراير 2007)

merola قال:


> ممممممممممممممممم​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

شكرا ميرولا او ناردين ​ 

انا بهديلك ورده انتى كمان :36_3_11:​ 
وبهدى ورده:36_3_11: لايمى وورده لفينيسيا :36_3_11:​ 

واسمحولى اهدى:16_4_10: ورده لشخص :16_4_10:خارج المنتدى:16_4_10: بل خارج العلم كله :16_4_16: وبهيدها لورحها :16_4_16: وهى حب عمرى الى فات :36_3_21: والى كانت بجد حب :36_3_21:احتمال مش هلاقى زيه تانى وربنا يديها و يمنحها الملكوت
:36_22_26:
:16_4_9::16_14_21::16_4_9::16_4_9::16_14_21::16_4_9::16_4_9::16_14_21::16_4_9:​ 

وشكرا يا مون لف على الموضوع الجامد ده ودى ورده ليك :36_3_19: ​


----------



## monlove (13 فبراير 2007)

Nemoo قال:


> شكرا ميرولا او ناردين ​
> 
> انا بهديلك ورده انتى كمان:​
> وبهدى ورده:36_3_11: لايمى وورده لفينيسيا :36_3_11:​
> ...



نيمو كل عيد حب وانت طيب وليك مني اجمل وردة بمناسبة احلي عيد حب
يارب تعجبك
:36_3_11:


----------



## kingmoon (14 فبراير 2007)

*كل ورود الارض*

انا اتمنى ان استطيع ان اهدى كل ورود الارض 
1_ الى القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع .. لانهم حققو حلم عمرى 
2_ الى العزيزات  جاسى   و  فراشه مسيحيه ... لانهن اول من رحب بى وحسسنى انى منهم
3_ والى صاحب هذا الموضوع الجميل والفكره الحلوه .. لان قلبه يدق علشان يحب
يارب تكون ايام الجميع كلها حب وسعاده:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## دروب (14 فبراير 2007)

الحب يبتسم لي ليل نهار
الحب احمله ويحملني

انت الحب يا يسوع فعلمني يا يسوع حبك

كل عيد فالنتاين وانتم بالف خير
كل عيد فالنتاين وانتم الحب
كل عيد فالنتاين ويسوع هو الحب ومعنى الحب
احب اهدي تحياتي الخاصة الى اريج الصغيرة (ارروجة)
وميمي والسريانية الى كاتي العزيزة والى جيم وجميع الاعضاء والمشرفين
واطلب صلواتكم من اجل ابناء وشباب العراق الجريح لكي نشعر بطعم الحب


----------



## veansea (14 فبراير 2007)

Nemoo قال:


> شكرا ميرولا او ناردين ​
> 
> انا بهديلك ورده انتى كمان :36_3_11:​
> وبهدى ورده:36_3_11: لايمى وورده لفينيسيا :36_3_11:​
> ...




_ميرسى اووووووووووى يا نيمو
ومتقلقش هى عندها ورد كتييير اوى ويارب تكون فى الملكوت
وربنا يوفقك
وانا بدى وردة لنيموووووووووو طبعا احسن صديق واخ
ولايمى ولمرمر ولكاتى ولكيرووو و لمارسلينو
ووردة لصحبتى انتيمتى طبعا جيرو 
ووردة لكوبتك مان احسن اخ وبرضه رامى غبريال اخ وبيلحق فى وقت الشدة ولميرنا
وطبعا لماى روك اولا واخيرا
ووردة لياقى المنتدى​_


----------



## ابن الفادي (14 فبراير 2007)

*بمناسبة عيد الحب

كل سنةو كل اعضاء المنتدي بدون استثناء مسيحيين
 و مسلمين بنات و اولاد من الزائرين و الاعضاء 
و المشرفين اتمني لكم سنه كلها حب في حب 
وكل حب وانت طيب يالي معانا  وكل الورد ده ليكم   *

:rose: :16_4_10: :36_3_11: :Roses:

 :16_14_21: :Flower: :16_14_20: :16_4_16:
:16_4_8:  وشكرا :smil11:


----------



## monlove (14 فبراير 2007)

kingmoon قال:


> انا اتمنى ان استطيع ان اهدى كل ورود الارض
> 1_ الى القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع .. لانهم حققو حلم عمرى
> 2_ الى العزيزات  جاسى   و  فراشه مسيحيه ... لانهن اول من رحب بى وحسسنى انى منهم
> 3_ والى صاحب هذا الموضوع الجميل والفكره الحلوه .. لان قلبه يدق علشان يحب
> يارب تكون ايام الجميع كلها حب وسعاده:Love_Mailbox:



بشكرك علي كلماتك الرقيقة دي 
وكل عيد حب وانت طيب


----------



## monlove (14 فبراير 2007)

دروب قال:


> الحب يبتسم لي ليل نهار
> الحب احمله ويحملني
> 
> انت الحب يا يسوع فعلمني يا يسوع حبك
> ...



كلماتك جيلة ومعبرة
وكل عيد حب وانت طيب


----------



## هاني ريعو (14 فبراير 2007)

*كل عيد حب ....وانتوا ماليكم الحب
دايما يدق القلب....اهلا بعيد الحب
إلي كل فرد في المنتدي جديد
كل عيد وانت في وسطنا سعيد
فليسمح لي كل مسؤول رشيد
ان اعتبر نفسي عضو في هذا المنتدي المفيد.............
اتمني يعجبكوا*​


----------



## monlove (14 فبراير 2007)

veansea قال:


> _ميرسى اووووووووووى يا نيمو
> ومتقلقش هى عندها ورد كتييير اوى ويارب تكون فى الملكوت
> وربنا يوفقك
> وانا بدى وردة لنيموووووووووو طبعا احسن صديق واخ
> ...



كل عيد حب وانت طيب
ودايما يارب المنتدي لقدام


----------



## monlove (14 فبراير 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *بمناسبة عيد الحب
> 
> كل سنةو كل اعضاء المنتدي بدون استثناء مسيحيين
> و مسلمين بنات و اولاد من الزائرين و الاعضاء
> ...



انت تستاهل مني اجمل وردة 
:16_4_10: :16_14_24:


----------



## monlove (14 فبراير 2007)

هاني ريعو قال:


> *كل عيد حب ....وانتوا ماليكم الحب
> دايما يدق القلب....اهلا بعيد الحب
> إلي كل فرد في المنتدي جديد
> كل عيد وانت في وسطنا سعيد
> ...



كل عيد حب وانت طيب يا هاني وليك مني هدية
:36_3_11:


----------



## youssef hachem (14 فبراير 2007)

في عيد الحب اهدي حبي للذين لا يحبوني......يعني للجميع.
فما الفائدة ان احب من يحبني؟


----------



## monlove (14 فبراير 2007)

youssef hachem قال:


> في عيد الحب اهدي حبي للذين لا يحبوني......يعني للجميع.
> فما الفائدة ان احب من يحبني؟



لا بس كدة طيب عشان اسبتلك انك محبوب مني اقبل مني الهدية دي
وكل عيد حب وانت طيب
:16_14_21: :16_14_21: :16_14_21: :16_14_21:


----------



## hany5000 (14 فبراير 2007)

*:a82: 
وانا كمان يا  مينا  ممكن  اهدي وره 
بمناسبة الفرصه دي
ممكن 


:new2: :new2: 
بس للاسف مش لاقي حد
يستاهل الورده اللي انتو بتتكلمو عليها
وشكرا

:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: *


----------



## meraaa (14 فبراير 2007)

hany5000 قال:


> *:a82:
> وانا كمان يا  مينا  ممكن  اهدي وره
> بمناسبة الفرصه دي
> ممكن
> ...



ليه بس كده ياهانى ..اكيد فى ناس كتير تستاهل ورد منك بس بص كويس حواليك وانت تلاقيهم
واسمحلى اديك الورده دى :11:


----------



## hany5000 (14 فبراير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> ليه بس كده ياهانى ..اكيد فى ناس كتير تستاهل ورد منك بس بص كويس حواليك وانت تلاقيهم
> واسمحلى اديك الورده دى :11:




*هههههههههههههههههههههه
بس  دي مش ورده انتي بتضحكي عليا  صح
ماشي يا  ميرا   اسمحيلي اقدملك  انا الورده دي  بس دي وره بجد مش هتضحك عليكي
وارجو انك تقبليها مني

:ab4: :ab4: :ab4: :ab4: :ab4: 
:ab4: :ab4: :ab4: :ab4: :ab4: *


----------



## monlove (15 فبراير 2007)

hany5000 قال:


> *:a82:
> وانا كمان يا  مينا  ممكن  اهدي وره
> بمناسبة الفرصه دي
> ممكن
> ...



طيب مينغعش انا اخد الوردة دي يا هاني ولا مستهلهاش
وعلي العموم كل عيد حب وانت طيب


----------



## monlove (15 فبراير 2007)

كل عيد حب وانتم طيبين كلكم ويارب دايما تكونوا سعدا وكمان دايما لقدام اذا كنا اعضاء او مشرفين اولاد او بنات كبار او صغيرين
انا سعيد بجد اني وسط اخواتي الولاد او البنات فعلا فعلا احساس جميل وربنا يخلي كل ايامكم حب وسعادة وسلام
ودي بوكيهات ورد مني لكل المنتدي بكل اللي فية ويارب المنتدي دايما لقدام
:905av: :905av: :905av: :905av: :36_3_19: :36_3_19: :36_3_19: :36_3_16: :36_3_16: 





> :36_3_11: :36_3_11: :36_3_11: :36_3_11: :36_3_11:


----------



## meraaa (15 فبراير 2007)

hany5000 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس  دي مش ورده انتي بتضحكي عليا  صح
> ماشي يا  ميرا   اسمحيلي اقدملك  انا الورده دي  بس دي وره بجد مش هتضحك عليكي
> وارجو انك تقبليها مني
> ...


----------



## monlove (15 فبراير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> hany5000 قال:
> 
> 
> > *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## meraaa (15 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> meraaa قال:
> 
> 
> > نحن هنا :beee: :beee: :beee:
> ...


----------



## monlove (15 فبراير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> monlove قال:
> 
> 
> > ايه ياعم مووون ماانا ادتلك قبل كده ورده هو كل شويه ولا ايه00الطمع قل ماجمع:beee:
> ...


----------



## meraaa (15 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> meraaa قال:
> 
> 
> > ومين قالك اني محتاج وردة
> ...


----------



## monlove (15 فبراير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> monlove قال:
> 
> 
> > ماشى ماشى انت بتحرجنى بزوقك يعنى ماشى ياعم
> ...


----------



## meraaa (15 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> meraaa قال:
> 
> 
> > اخجلتم توضعنا
> ...


----------



## بنت الفادى (15 فبراير 2007)

ديما باجى متاخرة فى المواضيع الحلوة دى
كل سنه والمنتدى واعضاء المنتدى والمشرفين طيبين ونخير وسلام
واحل وردة لكل اللى بيشتركو معانا بموضوعتهم الجميله الل بنستفاد منها كتير
واحلى واردة لاحلى ماى روك اللى مجمعنا هنا فى بتنا الكبير
واحلى بستان زهور الاحلى اعضاء منتدى الكنيسه العربيه​






monlove قال:


> عايزين نعرف مين اكتر واحد في المنتدي يستحق وردة في عيد الحب
> وعايزين الكل يشترك وانا هبتدي بنفسي.
> 
> 
> ...



ميرسى ليك قوى يا مينا 
بجد انا بشكرك جدا على زوقك
كل سنه وانت طيب
وياريت تقبل منى الوردة دى



​
وانا بشكر كل اللى اهدونى ورود جميله 
انا مش عايزة انسا اى حد فيكم 
كل  سنه وانتم طيبين وبخير وسعادة وفرح
اقبلو دى منى


----------



## monlove (15 فبراير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> ديما باجى متاخرة فى المواضيع الحلوة دى
> كل سنه والمنتدى واعضاء المنتدى والمشرفين طيبين ونخير وسلام
> واحل وردة لكل اللى بيشتركو معانا بموضوعتهم الجميله الل بنستفاد منها كتير
> واحلى واردة لاحلى ماى روك اللى مجمعنا هنا فى بتنا الكبير
> ...



شكرا لردك الجميل دة يا بنت الفادي وكل عيد حب وانتي طيبة ودايما لقدام
ودايما كلنا احباء واخوات 
وكل عيد حب وانتي طيبة


----------



## hany5000 (16 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> طيب مينغعش انا اخد الوردة دي يا هاني ولا مستهلهاش
> وعلي العموم كل عيد حب وانت طيب




انت اخت ورد كتير قبل كده مني
ايه لسه عاوز تاني
الطمع يقل ما  جمع  علي  رائي ميرا
عموما ممكن اعطيك حاجه غير الورده اقبلها 
:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32:


----------



## hany5000 (16 فبراير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> hany5000 قال:
> 
> 
> > *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## hany5000 (16 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> meraaa قال:
> 
> 
> > نحن هنا :beee: :beee: :beee:
> ...


----------



## امي فلسطين (16 فبراير 2007)

ايش هوي في عيد حب 
لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله


----------



## monlove (16 فبراير 2007)

hany5000 قال:


> انت اخت ورد كتير قبل كده مني
> ايه لسه عاوز تاني
> الطمع يقل ما  جمع  علي  رائي ميرا
> عموما ممكن اعطيك حاجه غير الورده اقبلها
> :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32:



اه يا دماغي انا طلبت منك انت حاجة وغير كدة انت وجعتلي دماغي خد دي مني
:spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22:


----------



## monlove (16 فبراير 2007)

hany5000 قال:


> monlove قال:
> 
> 
> > *:ab5: :ab5:
> ...


----------



## a-lord (17 فبراير 2007)

انا سأهدي وردتي المعطره 

 لكل انسان يستخدم عقله

ولكل انسان يؤمن بأن الله محبه

ولكل انسان محب لكل البشر 

ولكل انسان يشع قلبه نورا بالايمان


----------



## monlove (17 فبراير 2007)

a-lord قال:


> انا سأهدي وردتي المعطره
> 
> لكل انسان يستخدم عقله
> 
> ...



الله علي كلماتك الجميلة دي 
بجد بجد بجد 
انت تستاهل الوردة دي


----------



## monlove (17 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> الله علي كلماتك الجميلة دي
> بجد بجد بجد
> انت تستاهل الوردة دي



:36_3_11: :36_3_11: :36_3_11: :36_3_11:


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 فبراير 2007)

_*الله محبة*_
_*الحب هو اللغة الوحيدة التى لم تندثر ولم تتغير منذ فجر التاريخ*_
_*الحب هو عطية الرب للبشرية لتحيا الصورة التى ارادها لها*_​


----------



## a-lord (17 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> الله علي كلماتك الجميلة دي
> بجد بجد بجد
> انت تستاهل الوردة دي





لايسعني الا ان اشكرك من كل قلبي
وانت فعلا تستاهل اجمل باقة ورد معطره
بالياسمين والفل


----------



## monlove (17 فبراير 2007)

الملك العقرب قال:


> _*الله محبة*_
> _*الحب هو اللغة الوحيدة التى لم تندثر ولم تتغير منذ فجر التاريخ*_
> _*الحب هو عطية الرب للبشرية لتحيا الصورة التى ارادها لها*_​



اية الكلام الجميل دة يا عقرب
ربنا يباركك 
وكل عيد حب وانت طيب


----------



## hany5000 (18 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> اية الكلام الجميل دة يا عقرب
> ربنا يباركك
> وكل عيد حب وانت طيب


----------



## monlove (18 فبراير 2007)

hany5000 قال:


>



اية الصورة الجميلة دي ياهاني
شكرا لمرورك 
وكل عيد حب وانت طيب


----------



## hany5000 (18 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> اية الصورة الجميلة دي ياهاني
> شكرا لمرورك
> وكل عيد حب وانت طيب






اتفضل 
الصوره متغلاش عليك يا حبي

:t32: :t32:


----------



## monlove (18 فبراير 2007)

hany5000 قال:


> اتفضل
> الصوره متغلاش عليك يا حبي
> 
> :t32: :t32:



اية الافتري دة بتضربني لية 
كنت عايز اقولك حاجة
:spor22: :spor22: :spor22:


----------



## hany5000 (19 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> اية الافتري دة بتضربني لية
> كنت عايز اقولك حاجة
> :spor22: :spor22: :spor22:




قول  متخفش 
متكسفش قول انا 
معاك  اومر


----------



## monlove (19 فبراير 2007)

hany5000 قال:


> قول  متخفش
> متكسفش قول انا
> معاك  اومر



واضح انك مشفتهاش
:spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22:  :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: 
كفاية عليك كدة


----------



## hany5000 (19 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> واضح انك مشفتهاش
> :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22:  :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32:
> كفاية عليك كدة





ماااااااااااااااااااشي
يا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مقبوله منك


----------



## hany5000 (19 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> واضح انك مشفتهاش
> :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22:  :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32:
> كفاية عليك كدة




ماشي يا  عم  مون 
مردودالك يا باشا 
لك يوم يا ظالم


----------



## monlove (20 فبراير 2007)

انا بهزر معاك اوعي تكون زعلت 
انا حبيبك


----------



## hany5000 (20 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> انا بهزر معاك اوعي تكون زعلت
> انا حبيبك



هههههههههههههههههه
وهو في حد يزعل منك انت  ده انت  عسل:ranting: :ranting: :ranting: 
:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32:​


----------



## monlove (22 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليك يا جميل


----------



## اشرف مجدى (27 فبراير 2007)

انتو هتفضلو تطربو بعض واحنا حنا 
انا بهدى باقه كبيره لكل من يشارك فى هذا المنتدى وخصوصا 
صاحب الدم الخفيف الدم الثقيل لا وانا وانت ورديا جدع


----------



## monlove (27 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليك علي الورد 
وكل عيد حب وانت طيب


----------



## hany5000 (27 فبراير 2007)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## monlove (1 مارس 2007)

بتضحك علي اية
قولي عشان اضحك معاك


----------



## hany5000 (1 مارس 2007)

*اصلي افتكرت نكته ​*


----------



## ابن العذراء (2 مارس 2007)

افتكر بعيد عن هنا


----------



## monlove (4 مارس 2007)

عندك حق يا ابن العذراء دي رخم قوي جاي يفتكر نكتة هنا


----------

